# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Travel To Egypt from Germany

## Egyptra

gypten ist ein sehr frhlicher Ort in der Welt. Sie knnen die traditionelle gyptische Kche in einem lokalen Restaurant genieen, bevor Sie weiter zur ltesten Welt der Welt, der Cheops-Pyramide, gehen. Dort knnen Sie auch die Pyramiden von Khafre und Mycerinus sehen.

----------

